# What do you guys think?



## LordDreyfus (Jan 9, 2014)

Registered ND female. Going on 6 months old. What do you think of her conformation? My wife would like to show her, but we don't know much about it.


























Here are her parents







This isn't my photo, so admins please remove if this is bad form.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's still growing but I like her length and depth. Her brisket could be better extended.


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

By the looks of her Id say she would be fine


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She doesn't look show quality to me. Flat brisket, cobby build, almost cowhocked, rump is steep, posty rear legs. Not one I would consider if you're looking to show.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm gonna have to agree with KW . If you want to show I would recommend on getting a doe from a well known show quality breeder 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

No advice as I've never shown so far but she's cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She's adorable and I think she shows some promise. Showing is a fun learning experience and just because your doe probably won't take home grand champion doesn't mean you shouldn't try and improve from there. I say go for it and see where you want to move after that. Shows are also a great place to meet breeders if you want to improve your stock. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd recommend showing her atleast once for the experience and get a judge's opinion on her. In my "adventures"showing goats I've learned judges like all different body styles on dairy goats. Some like the pygmyish Nigerians, while others prefer the Nigerian dwarfs that actually look like mini dairy goats. 
Even if she doesn't do well in the ring as a junior doe it might be worth it to wait and see her udder and show her then.


----------

